
Read some quotes, share ideas with strangers - zer0gravity
https://fruit-fly.herokuapp.com/client/statusapp.html
======
zer0gravity
This is actually a demo based on websockets and a distributed event bus[0].

Any feedback is appreciated.

[0]-[https://github.com/acionescu/web-
events](https://github.com/acionescu/web-events)

